# how.long after a trigger shot do you test?



## sugarpi24

I got a trigger shot at 11am Tuesday the 11th and I took a pregnancy test at midnight tonight...came back dark and positive...could this be false? How many days do you wait? And how many of you have got false positives within 3-4 days of getting the shot?


----------



## Princess Lou

The trigger shot is basically hCG and it takes 10 days for it leave your body. You ovulate 36 hours after the shot so you will have ovulated 11pm on the 12th. My Fertility Specialist recommends testing no sooner than 14 days after the trigger (25th for you) but some like to wait for 16 days after the trigger.

Any test taken within 10 days of the shot is going to give you a false positive.

Implantation takes 6-12 days to occur, it then takes a further 3-4 days for a hCG to appear on a blood test and an additional 1-2 days for it to appear on a HPT. A positive result won't show up till 10DPO at the earliest which will be 11-12 days after the trigger. Giving all the hCG from the shot chance to leave your body.


----------



## sugarpi24

I figured it was false I was like it takes awhile for it to process...so it couldn't have a positive yet. Thanks for answering. :)


----------



## Princess Lou

Not a problem. Hopefully you'll get a true :bfp: soon.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Princess is right. This is my first IUI round and my RE said that once we do the hCG trigger we need to count a minimum of 12 days before we test. For some women the hCG clears in as little as 3-4 day, but for other women it can hang around for up to a week and a half. Because of this, there's no way to reliably test until a minimum of 12 days past injection. If you have a quick implantation, it is possible to get a true BFP as early as 7dpo, but since you already have hCG in your system from the trigger, it is impossible to tell what's real and what's not. 

My RE recommends waiting until 14-16 dpiui to test, so that if you implanted late you don't get a false negative and get needlessly stressed. Of course, my poas-addicted-self will be starting with the daily FRER's as soon as the 12 day wait is over. I'm such a junkie!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol yeah I'm testing it out...its getting lighter so I hope it gets dark again...I was freaking out at first then reality hit me and I'm like dannngggg itttt :( lol but I hope this is the cycle I get my positive it would be a wonderful Christmas present!! :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yeah, that's a bummer your doctor didn't warn you ahead of time. I will keep my FX'd for your tests getting darker again! Keep us updated?


----------



## sugarpi24

K I will :) she said I should be able to test on Christmas day with no shot in me...so I hope I get a BFP on Christmas :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Ooooo! That would be a lovely surprise!


----------



## Princess Lou

That would be a fantastic Christmas gift.


----------



## sugarpi24

That's what I'm hoping. But I doubt it :( not going to get my hopes up. My MIL will be here so it would be perfect...but idk. Knowing my luck I doubt it will happen.


----------



## sugarpi24

I took one tonight and it was faint but there...so idk if its from the shot or not..but its 12 days past the time of the shot...I think its still early...but I'm hoping I still have a positive on Christmas! :(


----------



## Princess Lou

Test again tomorrow. It might well be your BFP. It is possible.


----------



## sugarpi24

well it was gone today i think. :( i didnt see much of anything :( i hope it comes back tomorrow!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Keeping my FX'd for you that it comes back!


----------

